# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Exercises that programmers should do to avoid back and neck pain

## pinkpen

At first glance, it may seem very good that programmers, webmasters, and designers do not need to be physically active and have to sit at a desk all the time. But if you do not take care of yourself and do not care about your health, sitting behind a desk will hurt you a lot. Many programmers, graphic designers, etc. suffer from severe back and neck problems when they reach the age of 40. But do not worry, in this article we will teach you Exercises to get rid of these problems.

https://pinkpen.net/exercises/

----------


## Steve R Jones

Why is your article limited to programmers, webmasters, and designers?

When they sit behind a desk how is that any different than say a Payroll Clerk, Data Entry Person etc?

----------


## wolle

How do you recognize a programmer in a crowd? 

It's the fit-looking individual who's juggling the heavy reference manuals of today as easily as if they were teeny-weeny language descriptions from the 1970s!  :Smilie:

----------


## gypyvag

I suppose that there are no special exercises for developmers, programmers and other people who spend at least 8 hours a day sitting in front of the computer. I just go to the gym 3 times a week to train all my body and make me stronger.

----------

